
Arizona state education standards see evolution deleted - keyi
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/arizona-official-waters-down-states-science-education-standards/
======
masonic
Facepalm, indeed.

C'mon, Ars. This is beneath you. Look at _all_ of the actual changes in
context[0] before doing a knee-jerk freak-out. Most of the changes are
expansions and improvements, removing weasel words like "observe" with actual
action items, plus correcting some elementary-level typos.

The way "evolution" was used in the one quoted example was incorrect anyway;
"natural selection" should have been used instead.

[0]
[https://cms.azed.gov/home/GetDocumentFile?id=5ab9460f3217e11...](https://cms.azed.gov/home/GetDocumentFile?id=5ab9460f3217e11ee4f2f427)

